# How to reintroduce carbs after keto diet



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i go on holiday in 4 weeks and i am unsure how to add carbs back into my diet so i dont have a massive rebound and gain weight fast, i think that 4 weeks is enough time to do it slowly :confused1:

i have been on a ckd keto diet for about 16 weeks now, can someone let me know how to add the carbs back in again i.e

how many grams a day and for how long?

what times is best, i hear breakfast and pwo are good?

what type of carbs, low gi or high gi?

do i decrease fat intake and replace the missing calories with carbs?

what about refeeds? i guess they stop completely now?

seems like a lot of questions that i need answered :laugh:

had a search on the forum but not really finding any decent solid and simple answers

any help would be great

cheers :thumb:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nobody ever came off a keto diet?


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

well i would like to know this as well as im about to go on holiday. i wouldnt worry too much tho as most of it will be water weight which you will lose once you hit the gym again.

Just be sensible and dont go mad with your carbs.


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi there

Im new to this forum but on keto at the moment

I take it you are having regular carb up days every week or so. or are you talking about coming of keto diet altogether?

If you carb up as part of your regular diet, you dont have to come off keto

As for the holidays Moonshine, yeah, go enjoy yourself. as you say you will put on a little weight, but that will soon drop back off (water weight) when you get back on the wagon


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

yes coming off the diet altogether and going on a lean bulk once back from holiday

anyone else?


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

you need to add them back in slowly mate.

DAY 1 - 30g fast digesting carbs postworkout

DAY 2 - 30g at breakfast, 30g PWO

DAY 3 - 30g at breakfast, 30g pre workout, 30g postworkout

DAY 4 - 30g at breakfast, 30g with meal2, 30g pre workout, 30g postworkout

etc

etc

etc

depends on how many carbs you want to add back.

i am on day 54 of ketosis. and i am loving it. my body is responding really well both physically and mentally to protein/fats and zero carbs. So when i go back to putting on weight i intend to up my protein slightly and up my fats. Carbs will be eaten sparingly - 20g preworkout in the form of cashews and 50g postworkout in the form of dextrose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Slowly.

1meal a day at first and PWO. Id go second meal as i like to stear clear of carbs first thing.

then up it to two meals and so on. Few days adding meals. Maybe this isnt really necessary, but it worked for me to an extent anyway

I like to try to stick to good sources, oats, rice, spuds but a can of full fat coke or redbull after time on keto is soo damn nice.


----------

